# Blog post on our new Vantage Sol



## marco_b

Just thought there might be some interest in our ramblings about our new van. We've had our Vantage Sol for a few weeks now and just got back from a couple of weeks in Spain - this is some thoughts on how the van shaped up to the task and how it compared to our old Hymer.

http://bit.ly/11VgXL9

M


----------



## Jodi1

Very interesting. The Sol was on our list of considerations when we changed our MH in January as we were looking for a narrower and shorter van. The Bentley indigo we have bought now is the same length as the Sol and poss a little narrower, not sure, but I do like the end lounge and the ability to have a breakfast "end" in the Sol.


----------



## suedew

Enjoyable, informative blog.
Wouldn't be without my remoska though despite having a hob oven and grill. Might as well use the electric when on hook up.
Might have to rethink if space was an issue though.

Sue


----------



## coppo

Thanks for the report.

We were thinking about getting the Vantage Neo (6.3 Metres) when we sell our Hymer S820.

Spoke to Scott at the Peterborough show and spent ages in the Vantage, seems a lovely put together van although I did have a few little points that I would do differently.

I would consider an absorption fridge instead of the standard compressor one, I would have a bit more support around the shower room door frame, proper pipes instead of the semi rigid ones for the water system.

The options I would choose are, 2 batteries, solar panel, tweak on the layout with 1 bed a bit longer than the others, bike rack, 12v heaters for waste and fresh, 3 litre manual engine.

All in all, it looks a cracking little van, very, very well made and Scott is very helpful when you speak with him.

Paul.


----------



## marco_b

Suedew, I know what you mean about the Remoska, it does cook things beautifully. Belly pork, very bad for you, but so good. Pototoes and onions, roast chicken, just brilliant. It'll probably sneak its way back into the van in the UK, but on a trip where sticking it in means half a box of wine we can't bring back, then you have to make a decision!

Actually we're really enjoying not being dependent on a hookup so much - and the only drawback with the remoska was wandering round the supermarket thinking - will we have power tonight and be able to cook on the remoska, or should we get stuff we can cook on gas. That's not such an issue now, with the gas oven on the Sol. 

Coppo - I was sceptical about the compressor fridge, but I'm converted now. It works as effectively as a domestic one, gets down to temperature in half and hour from a standing start. The three-way fridge in the old van never really seemed to get properly cold, although it was getting on a bit!

We have two batteries, plus we had the solar panel fitted today, so we'll be looking out for how much that extends our options to stay off-grid.

I'm just under 6 ft tall, and I find the bed length fine. Two inches taller and I might complain. 

And you're right about the build quality, it's bang on. Plus Scot is totally committed to getting it right, so if there are any problems he'll sort it.


----------



## ardgour

Interesting to see another persons thoughts on the vantage, there aren't many around. Agree with just about everything the OP says about these vans. We bought a neo (slightly longer than the sol) a few months ago after 5 years with a Hymer A class so a similar 'downsize' and like the OP find we still have plenty of space. Ours has the solar panel and twin batteries and a fixed gas tank so perfect for off grid living. The only slight niggle is the size of the bathroom but that is the compromise with moving down to a pvc. Just thinking about fitting an awning to go with that big side door.
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We went to the Vantage open day recently, and the quality of the furniture is second to none, but like life nothing is perfect, I wasn't happy with the camping mat style of insulation, even though it was well done, it's not really winterized, a 3 way fridge would have been a much better option, but wasn't on the list, I didn't care for the kitchen worktop arrangement, too short, I can't stand those lift up shelf things, and it would have been better with a smev style sink and separate 3 burner drainer hob with a spinflo oven, then with better insulation it would have been a real winner as everything else is totally at the top of the MH pile, except the noisy blown air heater of course, Truma would have been a better if slightly more expensive option.

I did have a word about changes to the spec, but it seems they make one style of van and it is take it or leave it, which is a shame, as you do get used to some items of equipment and dislikes for others, so options are good thing, but none of the above were on the Vantage options list (at the time of the visit) Would I buy one if the numbers came up, more than likely if I could change it a bit, and spec it better on the insulation, I don't like cold, but like to get away in winter.


----------



## ardgour

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We went to the Vantage open day recently, and the quality of the furniture is second to none, but like life nothing is perfect, I wasn't happy with the camping mat style of insulation, even though it was well done, it's not really winterized, a 3 way fridge would have been a much better option, but wasn't on the list, I didn't care for the kitchen worktop arrangement, too short, I can't stand those lift up shelf things, and it would have been better with a smev style sink and separate 3 burner drainer hob with a spinflo oven, then with better insulation it would have been a real winner as everything else is totally at the top of the MH pile, except the noisy blown air heater of course, Truma would have been a better if slightly more expensive option.
> 
> I did have a word about changes to the spec, but it seems they make one style of van and it is take it or leave it, which is a shame, as you do get used to some items of equipment and dislikes for others, so options are good thing, but none of the above were on the Vantage options list (at the time of the visit) Would I buy one if the numbers came up, more than likely if I could change it a bit, and spec it better on the insulation, I don't like cold, but like to get away in winter.


we did wonder if the insulation would be good enough - especially after 5 years with a Hymer. So far it seems to be fine, based on a couple of nights in sub zero temps with snow, but I doubt whether a pvc can ever be brought up to the same standard as the Hymer A class, as has been said it is all a compromise. Blown air heating has a tendancy to be a bit noisy regardless of manufacturer, another compromise. We solved the worktop issue by going for the Neo which has a bigger kitchen/worktop area plus the full height pantry.
Vantage have obviously gone for the 'this is what we make and it suits a particular customer/market' as a business model and focus on high quality in that particular design and colour scheme rather than trying to please lots of different people with options. It seems to be working for them, we were at the factory on Monday and they are very busy
Chris


----------



## tubbytuba

Great blog Marco.
And good points Ardgour, Scott has done a fantastic job at creating a fantastic product. The worktop arrangement that Kev refers to is just a way round the space available in the Sol layout. There is an 'option' as you say - ie the Neo, longer van, bit more pricey but bigger kitchen.

We were thinking of going for a Sol to replace our Max RL, but are leaning more towards the Neo for that very reason. All we need now is for the finances to fall into place (fingers crossed).
I don't think we would ever buy a van other than Vantage as the quality and aftersales service is such a massive plus for us.
Steve.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yup, after sales is supposed to be the best in the business, when you ring with a problem you can speak to the person who fitted that bit of kit and tell him what you think, that tends to focus the mind a little. :wink: :wink:


----------



## coppo

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We went to the Vantage open day recently, and the quality of the furniture is second to none, but like life nothing is perfect, I wasn't happy with the camping mat style of insulation, even though it was well done, it's not really winterized, a 3 way fridge would have been a much better option, but wasn't on the list, I didn't care for the kitchen worktop arrangement, too short, I can't stand those lift up shelf things, and it would have been better with a smev style sink and separate 3 burner drainer hob with a spinflo oven, then with better insulation it would have been a real winner as everything else is totally at the top of the MH pile, except the noisy blown air heater of course, Truma would have been a better if slightly more expensive option.
> 
> I did have a word about changes to the spec, but it seems they make one style of van and it is take it or leave it, which is a shame, as you do get used to some items of equipment and dislikes for others, so options are good thing, but none of the above were on the Vantage options list (at the time of the visit) Would I buy one if the numbers came up, more than likely if I could change it a bit, and spec it better on the insulation, I don't like cold, but like to get away in winter.


Kev, Scott said to me we could have any type of fridge we wanted even though its not on the options list.

What sort of insulation have they got? And is it any good?

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

coppo said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We went to the Vantage open day recently, and the quality of the furniture is second to none, but like life nothing is perfect, I wasn't happy with the camping mat style of insulation, even though it was well done, it's not really winterized, a 3 way fridge would have been a much better option, but wasn't on the list, I didn't care for the kitchen worktop arrangement, too short, I can't stand those lift up shelf things, and it would have been better with a smev style sink and separate 3 burner drainer hob with a spinflo oven, then with better insulation it would have been a real winner as everything else is totally at the top of the MH pile, except the noisy blown air heater of course, Truma would have been a better if slightly more expensive option.
> 
> I did have a word about changes to the spec, but it seems they make one style of van and it is take it or leave it, which is a shame, as you do get used to some items of equipment and dislikes for others, so options are good thing, but none of the above were on the Vantage options list (at the time of the visit) Would I buy one if the numbers came up, more than likely if I could change it a bit, and spec it better on the insulation, I don't like cold, but like to get away in winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, Scott said to me we could have any type of fridge we wanted even though its not on the options list.
> 
> What sort of insulation have they got? And is it any good?
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

See the stuff to the left in the picture, very thin, I forget it's name.


----------



## coppo

Yes it does look thin, I,m sure if ordering one from new you could say you wanted much thicker stuff.

Personally I don't like the semi rigid water pipes as I already said even though all the PVC,s use them, I would want the proper ones as per our Hymer. I spoke to someone with Vantage and although he absolutely loved the van he did say one of the water pipes froze this winter.

Paul.


----------



## MikeCo

If that's all the insulation that they have then it's a bit pathetic even if it's good quality thinsulate, also the ribs should all be filled in with foam. My own selfbuild is insulated to a far higher standard and probably as good as any coachbuilt.

Mike


----------



## ardgour

I took these at the factory when ours was being built. Sorry the quality of photography is not very good. Having seen several vans in different stages of completion at the factory there seem to be a few different insulation materials used in different places on the vehicles. The big differrence between the Vantage vans and other pvc as far as insulation is concerned is the amount of insulation on the back doors - there is no exposed metal and a pop-on panel over the join in the doors so no cold draughts
Chris


----------

